# Abscess cpt coding question



## srziegler (Nov 9, 2007)

I have a patient that came in for an incision and drainage of an abscess. The next day they came back and a revision was performed on the abscess then it was sutured again. Can we bill for the second day, if so what procedure code should we use?

Thank you


----------



## kevbshields (Nov 10, 2007)

What done the note indicate was done for the "revision?"


----------

